# Definately do not read if you are easily offended (Crude)



## 129240 (Nov 3, 2009)

Crude poem removed by Moderators


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

Well good luck with this one, I don't think it will be on here for long! 8O 
T


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*easily offended*

I am not a prude and am not offended easily. However I do not think this sort of "Humor" has any place on a forum like MHF even with the warning. Better the toilet wall where perhapd the poster might feel more at home. Not for me thanks!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

That didn`t hang around long.

Proves Mods are on duty.

Dave p

Can`t you make asprn`s charity walk post a sticky just as quick :wink:


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*easily offended*

Removed even as I typed, thanks Mods.


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

Tinhuttraveler said:


> Well good luck with this one, I don't think it will be on here for long! 8O
> T


Well done mods (for once)
Tinhut


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Just been looking through this chaps previous post. What can I say other than [-X 

Poor taste Wobby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have my tin hat on.

I know you guys are only trying to wind some people up, but you have made your point and the only people you are bothering now are the mods. Any chance you might stop, Alan.


----------

